# Grand Traverse Bay Smallmouth



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

If I remember right, it's East bay that provides some top notch and recognized smallmouth fishing, right?

Say a feller wanted to go out and catch a few of these beasties... And say that same feller had never ever target smallmouth before...

What depths might he try?

What structure should he look for?

What baits might work best?

I've lived in Traverse City for 3 years now and it's never occurred to me to even give this a try. I have access to a boat and electronics. 

Shane


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Goby imitation baits is what I would start with. Try jigs on bottom or drop shot. I'm by no means a pro, but I would look for large boulders, rock piles, or clumps of weeds.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

redneckman said:


> Goby imitation baits is what I would start with. Try jigs on bottom or drop shot. I'm by no means a pro, but I would look for large boulders, rock piles, or clumps of weeds.


Any depths I should start with?


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

I would look all over. I know a buddy tried shallow within the last 2 weeks and only caught cisco and whitefish while targeting bass. Hopefully someone can chime in with info on depths to try.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

I was up two weeks ago and the water was still in the 50s. We got bass, whitefish and lakers in 3'-25' on a variety of baits. Water should be in the 60's by now and the spawn in full swing. Go to the south end and fish tube jigs; brown, tan or green. Anywhere from a few feet out to 20' or a little more, just pick a line and fish it even as the depth changes. You'll find 'em and you can repeat the pattern. Odds are good there will be fish anywhere from 8' on out to the blue depths. Vary the speed of your retrieve until you find what they want but a lot of times it's a pretty broad range. I've caught them hopping aggressively while my son has been getting them just dragging behind the boat 100'. You'll see the weed beds. Don't over think it, just go.


----------



## robles (May 2, 2015)

I would appear through out. I am aware a pal attempted short within the past 14 days in support of captured cisco and also whitefish even though targeting striped bass. With luck , another person can easily chime within having facts about absolute depths to test.


----------



## Matt24324 (Aug 2, 2009)

Water temps are high enough now they should be on beds. Just look for big rocks. I've always done good throwing small rapalas and tubes. I don't have a boat...yet so I wade and catch them as shallow as 1'-2'.

Good Luck.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh boy, satellite imagery shows the storm turned the bay over and temps are in the 40s. Fish steep drops with tubes or small blade baits, throwing shallow and working deep. You should get a mix of bass, whitefish and lakers. A 5# laker on a light rod is lots of fun.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

kzoofisher said:


> Oh boy, satellite imagery shows the storm turned the bay over and temps are in the 40s. Fish steep drops with tubes or small blade baits, throwing shallow and working deep. You should get a mix of bass, whitefish and lakers. A 5# laker on a light rod is lots of fun.


What site are using to see the satellite images and water temps? Sounds kind of useful 

Shane


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Coastwatch, has trouble with clouds so you sometimes have to check regularly. Very useful for the spring coho or taking advantage of summer turnover. 
http://www.coastwatch.msu.edu/twomichigans.html


----------

